

Offer HN: 100 downloads of your free iPhone app. Help solve chicken/egg problem. - msencenb

Currently in the middle of relaunching and refocusing on my startup (www.adsreloaded.com) this winter quarter while taking a little less of a workload in school.&#60;p&#62;The site is much like Y-Combinator backed tapzilla. I provide downloads for iPhone app developers and pay users to try apps. Currently I have 550 people "signed up" but only about 30 who are active. In the next 3 weeks I would like to push that number up to around 100 active people downloading apps. So far since relaunch I have had 1 paying developer and have 2 more out soon but I really am having some difficulty solving the "chicken and the egg" problem here. Developers want more downloads and users want more apps before they sign up.&#60;p&#62;So here is the offer: I'll start a $10 campaign for your free iPhone app (That's 100 downloads) for absolutely free. If you have a paid app we can work out a special offer as well. You get a small number of downloads while helping out a young startup get its footing again.&#60;p&#62;Please contact me on adsreloaded.com or my e-mail address found on my HN profile. Thanks HN :)
======
shawndumas
Ok; that'll solve the chicken problem -- do you need people for the egg side
of the equation? I, for one, would be interested in providing free feed back
on iPhone apps. (150 - 200 words per app.)

~~~
msencenb
The idea is to solve for one side of the equation "the chicken" before
focusing on the egg problem, but yes I will need more "eggs" as well.

Currently you don't have to provide feedback in order to get apps for free on
the service but I am currently exploring a service that provides
usability/feedback for a fee from app developers. We will see how it works out
and if there is a market for this soon.

------
Retailslave
I'd do it, how much is the pay?

~~~
msencenb
For the users or app developers?

For users you get a minimum of 10 cents for an app and for paid apps the
minimum payout is the price of the app itself.

------
whathappenedto
Does this apply to Android apps as well, or is this iPhone-specific?

~~~
msencenb
Currently only iPhone specific sadly. I hope to expand horizontally eventually
but want to move the needle in one market before I do that.

